# Did'nt expect that one!!



## BG (May 23, 2006)

Hi all, this is my first time on this section.  As you can see we have had a BFP on IVF and a BFP on IUI, both of which we lost early.  This time I asked for clexane and prednisolone and I thought this was our time. We covered every angle just incase I was clotting or my immune system was killing our little ones, but unfortunatly we did'nt even get that far.  We are both pretty numb at the moment.  If anyone can give me there thoughts on this question I would appreciate it.  Our first IUI I was on 300 of menopur and I got about 5/6 follicles, most of which ranged from 19mm - 25 mm.  They considered a reduction but we decided to leave them all as my first IVF I had no eggs at all.  That iui resulted in a BFP.  This time it all happened too fast for me !  I started the menopur on the Monday, scanned Friday which showed 2 follicles 14.5 mm and 20mm.  Took menopur that night and saturday plus the hcg at midnight and the iui procedure happened on Monday morning.  I just feel that they were not the right size and it all was too quick, plus I think I should have had at least 3 follicles.  The other awful thing is my mother is really ill with the dreaded 'C' and things are not looking good.  I wonder if the stress has caused this failure ??  Just dont know where to turn at the moment.  HELPPPPP !!!


----------



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

Hello BG, I just read your post and wanted to reassure you about your BFN - I know you are really disappointed, but remember treatment does not have a 100% success rate, and you were just unlucky this month...better luck next time, and I hope you soon have a longed for baby in your arms!  

Krysia xxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

sending you big hugs hun,     as creaky has said tx doesn't work 100% of the time 

pam xx


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 10, 2007)

Hiya BG!

You poor thing - a BFN and your mum has the big "C" . What an awfully stressful combination. Sending you big hugs   . 

Try every stressbusting trick you can find!!!    or can find the energy for! Exercise, chocolate?! massage, acupuncture? chatting more with FF?! meditation, painting?!

Not sure if this will help to know , but I've been reading an informative book called "Natural Solutions to Infertility: How to increase your chances of conceiving and preventing miscarriage" It states that although medical profession is divided about the effects of stress on fertility that "The release of the stress hormone prolactin in response to a crisis can affect a womans ability to conceive and in extreme cases can stop her ovulating."  It also states that stress may lead to the production of eggs which are not mature enough to be fertilised. 

I'm always stressed about something which is why I looked into it. Environmental stress factors may also have an effect. Gardening is one of my stressbusters and eating crumble with creme fraiche is always an instant gratifier for me!!

Wishing you every bit of luck with finding some really good relaxation, stress busting and coping mechanisms.  
Amethyst
x


----------



## BG (May 23, 2006)

Hello Amethyst,
I would'nt be at all supsised if it was stress.  I was having to clean there house on my days off as well as ours, cook and do shopping etc, not that I minded one bit, but I am sure it had something to do with it.  Unfortunately I lost not only my mother but she was a best friend, she passed on 1st Dec.  Having to cope with Christmas now, but not doing bad considering.  It is a tough time.  So many people have said that when one goes another comes.  I know if my mum has anything to do with it we will be expecting soon !!!  Ah if only.  Miracles do happen though, so we will see.  We are thinking of trying treatment again in March.  Hopefully things wont be so raw and we will be on track again.  Fingers crossed.  Thankyou for your kind words though.

BG X


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi there BG,

I'm ever so sorry to hear your sad news  . 

Not sure what to say, only sometimes, the loveliest of things happen after they go and when you need help most. I wonder if it is a loved one watching and helping from up there when that happens. Anyway, best of luck with your next try in spring.   Let's hope it is 'one out, one in(or even two in!) for you! We're hoping to be fit enough, mentally and physically to get some further tests done and maybe try again then too, if my DH can be persuaded  

Meantime, Take care, Lots of Hugs    at this really difficult time,
Amethyst
x


----------

